
Microsoft and Ecobank Partner to Drive Digital Transformation in Afrika - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/01/24/microsoft-and-ecobank-partner-to-drive-digital-transformation-in-afrika/
======
LordWinstanley
konsiderate of them

